# "Can I super size..."



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

"Can I super size that order?" Today, I went to my Mcfastfood place and the girl behind the counter was a dumb as a rock! My order was $4.79 and I gave her $5.00. Well as if she never had high school math, she stood there, looked around, rubbed her face, looked around some more, and gave me seven cents back.

Now I understand the power of higher education, and I am willing to help fix any wrong, but to not have a clue that the *CORRECT ANSWER* was twenty-one cents...God help us people!!! As a high school wood shop teacher, I might not be the sharpest knife in the kitchen, but any person working with cash should have the basic skills to make change. 

We all need door greeters, quickie mart "managers," and clean up people; but for crying out loud, have some understanding on how to make freaking change. If a vocational skill is your best, do it. If having a MS degree is your thing, great. When you work in the public venues at fastfood chains knowing how to give back the right change and even how to count it back to the customer would be nice!!!:twisted: =D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

No shit and 99% of the time the cash register doe sthe math for you! All she had to do was grab the right coins, or does she not know the amounts of a penny, nickle, dime, quarter? :-o


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL- this is what you get when frequenting places such as McD's. 

I could not be to angry with the poor kid obviously some one failed her some where along the road. Maybe she entered the numbers wrong on the key pad and didn't know what to do. She probably had about 5 minutes of training....

What do you expect for minimum wage? The only people those kinds of places can find are high school drop outs and ex cons. 

My favorite is that I give them $21.66 for $6.66 total- they look at me like I am crazy =;


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Try this on for size - I went to a fast food joing (pretty sure it was McD) where the girl behind the counter did this...it was one of those registers that calculated the change for her. My change was supposed to be .80 - she looked OVER the register display to the part facing me to read the number (apparently upside-down)and gave me .08 change! I was so dumbfounded I didn't even argue the point.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a few years back we were at Six Flags and the power went out. All the cash registeres had to be hand opperated. :-o It was a frickin disaster for all the high school kids working there. Some just stood ther with REALLY dumb looks on their faces till a supervisor came over.
I started opperating a cash register when I was 10 working at my uncles poultry market. Had to pull a big brass handle after inputting the cost of the item. The change was up to me. Ass chewings by customers and my uncle taught me to add real quick. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is what our educational system is putting out. Most of these kids will have to be McNeutered, or this country is in deep shit.

Look at the solution our brainiacs currently have for fixing the economy..................print more money.

Dumb as ****ing rocks. AND, we are so disgusted by them, we haven't just got together and rid ourselves of these vermin.

Thurman munster was in office when he was 90 some odd years old. Really scares me that people think that mother****** was making any decisions at all. He was in the back crapping his diaper for ****s sake.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I was so dumbfounded I didn't even argue the point. 

I would be amazed if you could tell the difference.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kameron Bean said:


> Try this on for size - I went to a fast food joing (pretty sure it was McD) where the girl behind the counter did this...it was one of those registers that calculated the change for her. My change was supposed to be .80 - she looked OVER the register display to the part facing me to read the number (apparently upside-down)and gave me .08 change! I was so dumbfounded I didn't even argue the point.


Dyslexia!! http://www.medicinenet.com/dyslexia/page2.htm

I have a cousin who has this, she is smart as a whip but was looked at like she was a freak for years. Once they figured out what was wrong with her she thrived in school and went on to become a University Graduate and work in management in a major financial institution.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm showing my age. I was taught how to count change as a kid. I don't have to do the math in my head ($5.00 - $4.79 = .21), I just count up...
4.79 +1 = 4.80 + two dimes = 5.00 Here's your change, mister.

I don't think this generation is taught that, so if the cash register doesn't tell them how much change to give, they can't figure it out and they can't do the math without a calculator either. :-( 

And gawd forbid they put in the wrong tender amount $50. instead of $5.

Call a supervisor!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And it isn't just from the fastfood places. I went to a tractor/feed store and got a broken bag of whole corn for the sheep. The retail price was $4.64 and since it was broken, it's half off. Well the person at the register had to call for a manager to tell her what half off was...

It isn't the schools that are producing these brain cells, home or the lack of responsible parents and kids IS the problem. I put 90% of the blame on kids and the rest in other places. I have shop kids that don't bring pencils with them to mark on wood, use the ink or marker. If the new president wants to fix old errors in education, connect some public service to the graduation, make students pay a fine for every day they get suspended in or out of school, and give major breaks to those who bust hump and TRY!

Oh, the answer to 1/2 of $4.64....$2.10....:mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not only the cashiers - the customers aren't much better:

One shirt 19.-- 2 shirts 38.--

Guess how many were bought? Who wants to resiist a bargain? Retards!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I see people falling for that about 30% of the time at work. I think that they just trust that "2 for _____ " will be a better deal.

Goes back to PT Barnum's saying.


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I was so dumbfounded I didn't even argue the point.
> 
> I would be amazed if you could tell the difference.


what's that supposed to mean???


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> I'm showing my age. I was taught how to count change as a kid. I don't have to do the math in my head ($5.00 - $4.79 = .21), I just count up...
> 4.79 +1 = 4.80 + two dimes = 5.00 Here's your change, mister.
> 
> I don't think this generation is taught that



You're right. I'm 26 and I was never taught to do that, either. Granted, math is not my forte to begin with, but I think it would take me longer to do that than it would to just write it down and do the subtraction! :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There was a study not too long ago that said future generations will basically have deficiant brains at an ealier age. With all of the technology such as palm pilots, blackbearies, and internet on your phone and such, that humans will become so dependant on technology that they won't have to think for themselves. The brain is like any other muscle, if it is not worked or stimulated it becomes less functional. It's proven that "mind games" keep the brain sharp, and you on on top of your game. Maybe that's why so many older people love crossword puzzles.:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My son is a teacher at Ranken Trade college. 
He teaches machinery and mechanical blue print reading. When he flunks out a student the school will send an invitation to the student to sign up again......over and over..and over again. 
Before my nephew was in Spec Ops he was an instructor a Marine Recon School. He tried to flunk 20 students for cheating but his commanding officer told him he couldn't flunk that many because it would look bad on their records. WTF! :evil: ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to admit i can't do math in my head. I just can't, now ask me to animate something, put together a website etc I can do this. I have simply never had a talent for math. i can do what needs to be done with a calculator and i can learn advanced math enough to apply it during a class (i was in the advanced math section in high school) However I couldn't apply any of that algeba calculus and such nonsense now without being re-taught.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

" As a high school wood shop teacher, I might not be the sharpest knife in the kitchen"

You dont have to be... you got a table saw!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike so true.

Bob, I have had "discussions" with our school leaders on failure rates and they keep stats on each teacher. They also have the brass to throw out "no child left behind." Simple answer, I miss VERY little time from work, deer hunting is the only good reason not to go. I model those behaviors I want from my students. I also use higher thinking and questioning skills with each lesson, even as a shop teacher!

The issue today is kids just don't care and the parents don't either. The nut doesn't fall from from the tree...We have a culture of flaming fools walking the streets with $200 tennis shoes, palm pads, i-this & thats, cellphones in every color/shape/size and price range, and none of these folks can do SIMPLE anything. 

There's a culture of "retards" out there who have NO common sense, can't do attitudes, and are the future leaders of this once industrial rich country. Now, the state and federal know-it-alls are trying to tell the classroom teachers how to do our jobs, how many not to fail, and damage the quality of what we are trying to produce.

Super sizing and getting my change right is the least of my worries...who is working the Big Red Button?!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we went to the local fast food the other day...the cashiers acted as if we interrupted their social hour, continued gabbing and basically tossed our food at us, we walked out and looked at our change- to see they gave us to much....so sorry if they can't do their job correctly and the manager doesn't care to have control over them-their loss...they paid us to eat their food, but we'll give it back ....the next time we have to pay for our order there.:-\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You're right. I'm 26 and I was never taught to do that, either. Granted, math is not my forte to begin with, but I think it would take me longer to do that than it would to just write it down and do the subtraction! :lol:


No it wouldn't. It really wouldn't. You would just go 4.79, penny =4.80, two dimes = $5.

When Amy says she can't do math in her head, that's the thing: It's not math. It's counting.

Anyone can count from one number to the next 100-mark, but the "training" that teaches nothing except how to read the display on the register leaves out all the common sense that would save the cashier in a blackout or if a decimal point was wrong.

Which also kills me. A whole generation who cannot tell in their heads when they have entered the decimal in the wrong place and they are off by 10 times their answer or 100 times their answer. How can that need math? How is that not just common sense? 

Let's see, 5 times 40 equals 20 million. If the display says that, it must be right! :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd have to practice it for sure. It's just something we were never taught and I never really understood, especially when it's counted back to me. 


:lol: @ that last comment. I know people like that!!


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Kristen, a CPA assistant that doesn't know math. Things that make me go HMMM!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is what our educational system is putting out. Most of these kids will have to be McNeutered, or this country is in deep shit.


<snort> geesh YA MEANIE....again LOL
I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm only 33 but I do the count up thing. It's a whole lot quicker/easier(especially in your head) to add than subtract, I figured that one out on my own though, not from school. People really are retarded as Jeff so often reminds us. LOL Kinda scary when you think...these are the people who will be caring (killing) you when your in a home. ha ha CRY!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> Kristen, a CPA assistant that doesn't know math. Things that make me go HMMM!



It's ok. I'm just the secretary. I don't have anything to do with the math part of it. :lol:


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to bill millers yesterday and my total was 5.97, i gave the kid a 20 and he stood there like a freakin idiot. i thought maybe he didn't have enough change in the drawer. After what seemed like an eternity an older guy walked up looked over the kids shoulder and said 14.03.....


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Just giving you a hard time. Can't let Jeff always be the meanie!


----------

